# Looking For Snow Removal Contractor Zip Code 21214



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I got a phone call today looking for someone to plow in zip code 21214. They want to give me more business than I can handle. As I am 1 man operation, I politely declined. I told the contact person that I would post his name and phone number on this website. If it ever snows, you will have a nice piece of business. Call Ed Tarter @ 410.599.4130

Thank You / Rick


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

What type of sites did he say he has?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Probably a scam !


----------

